# 2006 Frontier AC problems!



## beckyh899 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a 2006 Frontier and I am having some confusing problems with my air conditioner. #1 It only works (blows cold) while the vehicle is moving and only when the fan is set on 1. #2 Nothing at all comes on when the fan is on 2 or 3. #3 The ac works intermittently with the fan on 4, recirculator and max ac on. It will "knock" in the dash board, intermittently, as you hold your breath to see if it is going to work. It will also knock after I turn the ignition off?? Just because it works at first doesn't mean it will stay on and vise versa. I thought it was the actuator but now I'm not so sure. Any suggestions as far as what to check first. I am a do it your self'er and would really like to try to fix this on my own. I was able to find the actuator in the back but I was afraid to take the piece of dash off above it (the airbag). The fresh air actuator works fine.


----------



## Roader (Nov 9, 2014)

Blower resistor? A few of the five pages of symptoms seem similar to yours.


----------



## beckyh899 (Jun 27, 2016)

Roader said:


> Blower resistor? A few of the five pages of symptoms seem similar to yours.


Thank you, I will definitely check that out!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The lack of fan operation at certain speeds sounds like a blower resistor issue, albeit, most of the time when they fail, they won't work at any speed except the highest setting. The knocking noise is consistent with a bad actuator; the plastic gear inside will start skipping. Unfortunately, you have to remove the dash to get to replace any of the actuators. If it were me, I would replace all of them while I had the dash out, which I believe is a total of four. Each one runs about $30, give or take a few dollars. Air pockets are common on these cooling system, but that would only cause cold air out of the heater, not the noise or fan issues. There is also a "heater pump" which can fail that pushes the coolant through the heater core. It's located on the bracket bolted to the firewall on the left side of the engine compartment. It looks like an electric heater cock, but is actually a small pump.


----------



## beckyh899 (Jun 27, 2016)

Replaced the resistor and all is cold and blowing again! Now trying to find out how to get to all of the actuators. Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

beckyh899 said:


> Replaced the resistor and all is cold and blowing again! Now trying to find out how to get to all of the actuators. Thank you!


Remove the dashboard. You can get to one or two of them, sorta, but to replace them, the dash has to be pulled.


----------



## beckyh899 (Jun 27, 2016)

I had both of the glove compartments out, the only part left was what looked like the cover of the air bag. I was afraid to take that part off but I can see two of the actuators back there. Other than that, I did not take the part off the dash right under the windshield. So is it the piece just above the glove boxes? Is the air bag in there? If so what do I need to do to take it off safely? So far everything that has been suggested has worked! I'm loving the cold air but it is a little embarrassing when you get out of your truck and a few seconds later it sounds like someone is knocking from under the hood!!


----------



## beckyh899 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Getting to the actuators*

I took both of the glove compartments off but not the part of the dash just above them. I wasn't sure if that would be safe (air bag), or if that was the only way to get to them. I can see them but there was no way I could see to get to them. So do I just turn off, or unplug the wiring, to take the top part off? Is that where the airbag is located? I'm loving my cold air but a little embarrassed when I get out of my truck and it sounds like someone is knocking to get out!


----------



## Roader (Nov 9, 2014)

2006 FSM


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When one is working on airbags, the negative battery cable should be disconnected and the vehicle should sit for at least 10 minutes. Air bag modules are typically held in with Tamper-proof T50 torx bolts, so one would need a T50X socket to remove the bolts, which will be accessed from the bottom side of the module. Be careful when you have the air bag module removed from the vehicle; do not drop it and place it air bag side up in a safe area while you continue working on your vehicle.


----------

